# استفسار بخصوص تكنلوجيا انفرتر للتكيف



## male2003 (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا اعمل فني صيانة في احد شركات الامريكية واعمل في البر كا فني تكييف 
من ضمن المكيفات الجديدة هي جنرال انفرتر يستخدم فريون 404aِ
احد يتكرم ويشرح عمل المكيف وكم ضغط الفريون


----------



## male2003 (4 أبريل 2011)

المعذرة الفريون 410a


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 أبريل 2011)

اخي السائل
ان R410A يعد من وسائط التبريد التي تعمل عند درجات حرارة عالية 
Pr410A=Pr22*1.7
ايضا يمكنك ان تستخرج الضغط مع درجة الحرارة في المبخر والمكثف من خلال هذا الموقع 
http://fridgetech.com/calculators/
اذهب الى غاز R410A
مع التقدير


----------



## محسن يوسف (4 أبريل 2011)

اولا اخى العزيز تكنولوجيا الانفرتر ليست بجديده ولكنها متواجده منذ سنوات عديده وهذه التكنولوجيا تقوم بتوفير حوالى 30 % من طاقه التكييف الضائعه وهذه التكنولوجيا محتاجه الى مهندس او فنى يكون على قدر كاف من العلم لكى يستوعبها لانها تحتاج الى قدر كبير من فهم الاليكترونيات بصفه خاصه وساحاول ان اشرحها بطريقه مبسطه وعليك التكمله :

الهدف الاساسى من هذه التكنولوجيا هو التحكم فى سرعه الكباس ( compressor ) والكباس المسنخدم فى هذه النوعيه من اجهزه التكييف من الممكن ان يكون من النوع الذى يعمل على التيار المستمر dc volt ومن الممكن ان يكون من النوع 3 phase وللتحكم فى سرعه الكباس اى المحرك المستخدم فى الكباس فاننا اولا نقوم بتعديل الفولت الداخل الى وحده التكثيف من فولت متردد الى فولت مستمر وتتم هذه العمله داخل بورده وحده التكثيف فى جزء يسمى converter اى محول التيار المتردد الى مستمر ثم بعد ذلك ندخل مرحله inverter اى تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق الذبذبه ( frequency ) المعطاه له والتى تتحكم فى سرعه المحرك وتسمى هذه العمليه ( pulse width modulation ) . 

معظم الاجهزه التى تعمل بالانفرتر يركب بها صمام تمدد يغلق ويفتح بخطوات وياخذ اشارته من البورده عن طريق اشاره قادمه وراجعه للفان كويل ( input - out put signal ) . 

هذه الاجهزه معظمها يستخدم فريون 410 A وضغط السحب يتراوح ما بين 110 - 130 psi ويجب الرجوع لخريطه هذا الفريون لان ضغط السحب يعتمد على درجه حراره المبخر وضغط الطرد لهذا النوع من الاجهزه يتراوح مابين 425 الى 450 psi . 

الاجهزه التى تعمل على 220 فولت ستجد الاسلاك الواصله مابين الوحده الداخليه والوحده الخارجيه هم 3 اسلاك اثنين لاسلاك ال power وسلك واحد يسمى ال serial signal . وهو المسئول عن ارسال الاشاره من الوحده الداخليه الى الوحده الخارجيه وعكسها من الوحده الخارجيه الى الوحده الداخليه .

معظم هذه الاجهزه ستجد ان مكثف وحده التكثيف كبير مقارنه بمكثف يعمل على فريون 22 .

هذه الاجهزه التى تعمل بتكنولوجيا الانفرتر حقيقى تستحق الاحترام وان نرفع لها القبعه ولكن تكلفتها غاليه .


----------



## male2003 (23 مايو 2011)

الاجهزه التى تعمل على 220 فولت ستجد الاسلاك الواصله مابين الوحده الداخليه والوحده الخارجيه هم 3 اسلاك اثنين لاسلاك ال power وسلك واحد يسمى ال serial signal . وهو المسئول عن ارسال الاشاره من الوحده الداخليه الى الوحده الخارجيه وعكسها من الوحده الخارجيه الى الوحده الداخليه .




اخوي شلون اختبر او اقيس serial signal شغال او لا


----------



## فراس1975 (25 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز ممكن صوره لكارت الانفيرتل للتوضيح اكثر وهل هذا الكارت موجود باجهزه تعمل على غاز r22 وهل يربط مع الكارت كباستر 100 uf مع الشكر


----------



## عماد ذيب (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم،،،

هل بالإمكان أن نقوم بشراء مكيف عادي وتركيب انفيرتر له مع صمام كما ذكر احد الاخوه، ام يجب ايضا تغيير المحرك إلى محرك دي سي، ام ماذا؟؟؟

نريد الاجابه من ذوي الخبره في هذا المجال

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد يس (15 يونيو 2011)

محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> اولا اخى العزيز تكنولوجيا الانفرتر ليست بجديده ولكنها متواجده منذ سنوات عديده وهذه التكنولوجيا تقوم بتوفير حوالى 30 % من طاقه التكييف الضائعه وهذه التكنولوجيا محتاجه الى مهندس او فنى يكون على قدر كاف من العلم لكى يستوعبها لانها تحتاج الى قدر كبير من فهم الاليكترونيات بصفه خاصه وساحاول ان اشرحها بطريقه مبسطه وعليك التكمله :
> 
> الهدف الاساسى من هذه التكنولوجيا هو التحكم فى سرعه الكباس ( compressor ) والكباس المسنخدم فى هذه النوعيه من اجهزه التكييف من الممكن ان يكون من النوع الذى يعمل على التيار المستمر dc volt ومن الممكن ان يكون من النوع 3 phase وللتحكم فى سرعه الكباس اى المحرك المستخدم فى الكباس فاننا اولا نقوم بتعديل الفولت الداخل الى وحده التكثيف من فولت متردد الى فولت مستمر وتتم هذه العمله داخل بورده وحده التكثيف فى جزء يسمى converter اى محول التيار المتردد الى مستمر ثم بعد ذلك ندخل مرحله inverter اى تحويل التيار المستمر الى تيار متردد يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق الذبذبه ( frequency ) المعطاه له والتى تتحكم فى سرعه المحرك وتسمى هذه العمليه ( pulse width modulation ) .
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanon_3000 (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الوافى وننتظر المزيد


----------



## muataz omar (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر لك معلومات جدا مفيدة


----------



## muataz omar (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر لك معلومات قيمة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## mmselim_1970 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجوا ان يتم الاستفادة


----------



## mmselim_1970 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجوا الاستفادة


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## otaka123 (10 مارس 2012)

التقدم فى العلم


----------



## وزوز (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك بس ممكن سؤال 
هل يؤثر دراجة الحراره الخارخيه على الضغط في الوحده الخارجيه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاطف 58 (11 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير مهندس / محسن - والمهندس / محمدسليم .


----------



## drmady (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

بجد بشكر اخويا / محسن يوسف عبد البا على شرحه الطيب وربنا يوفقك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## SAMEH7777 (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ليكم


----------

